# DVF Kindle covers!!



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Just saw these on Amazon and I had to get one. They are soooo cute. I got the Kallie leather clutch. Cant wait for my Kindle to get into her new outfit!! 

DVF Kindle covers on Amazon


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are pretty, love the pink inside.  But wow!  Expensive.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Some one posted about them a couple of weeks ago. Would love to see pictures when you get yours.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I was looking for a thread on them, but couldn't find one. Maybe I didn't look in the right place


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> Those are pretty, love the pink inside. But wow! Expensive.


They are really expensive.Normally i wouldn't buy a cover so expensive, but I'm chalking it up as a pre-wedding gift


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

ohhhh am so jealous!!!
I have been eyeing it for a while and trying REALLY hard to justify the expense... still struggling to do so... definitely post picture to show off your K in it's new outfit!!


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I've also been tempted.  I almost hit the preorder button a thousand times but we have vacation coming up next month so I'm trying not to make too many outrageous purchases.  Let us know what you think. Maybe by the end of the summer I can get it.  I really love the pink interior.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

those are cute


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

UPDATE!!!! I just received my DVF cover and she is soooo beautiful! Now if only i knew how to post the pics i have of it on here!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Photobucket.com is free and will give you links to cut n paste.

I really like the zebra, just not loving it though.  But I am estatic to see designers for Kindle.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

kittykindle - i soooooo didn't want to now that!!
I was really hoping it wouldn't be that nice.. now that you say it is I really REALLY want one!!!
hmm... i see some overtime at work in my future!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kittykindle said:


> UPDATE!!!! I just received my DVF cover and she is soooo beautiful! Now if only i knew how to post the pics i have of it on here!


What a GREAT pre-wedding gift to give yourself. I normally dislike animal prints, but there is just something about this DVF cover that is so stunning, plus the hot pink interior is gorgeous.

Here is a thread that will walk you through posting pictures. It really helped me a lot.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html
(I use photobucket; it's super easy)

We really, really, really want to see some pics of that stunning cover on your Kindle.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!  Amanda, Sorry, I can't lie it is sooo beautiful heehee


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

OK here she is in all her beauty!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!!! 

By the way, I was wondering, how is the leather to the touch? Soft?

Anyway, I think you made yourself a gorgeous present, as each and everyone of us should do, on a regular basis  . Enjoy it  !


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Neo said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way, I was wondering, how is the leather to the touch? Soft?
> 
> Anyway, I think you made yourself a gorgeous present, as each and everyone of us should do, on a regular basis . Enjoy it !


Thank you Neo,
Its not soft really. Actually its an interesting feeling not to rough but not soft. Its hard to describe, its textured.


----------



## IxiaAurea (Apr 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

kittykindle... am droooooling over the pictures and sighing dreamily @ them too!!

oh so pretty - glad it worked out so well for you


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

AmandasPanda said:


> kittykindle... am droooooling over the pictures and sighing dreamily @ them too!!
> 
> oh so pretty - glad it worked out so well for you


Thank you Amanda! I really think it was worth the $$$$. Its sooo beautiful.


----------

